# BELGRADE | Kula Belgrade | 168m | 551ft | 42 fl | T/O



## Bez_imena

Kula Belgrade 
*St. Regis Hotel and Residences*

Situated in a prime location at the bank of the Sava River, Kula Belgrade offers a vibrant waterfront lifestyle. The new symbol of Serbian capital draws on the architectural heritage of Belgrade and will combine the area’s historic design in a modern development.

Kula Belgrade has direct approach to Sava Promenada and is located in a close proximity of Kalemegdan Fortress. It is connected with the old city through unique public space.

The exterior is inspired by nearby river, reflexing its dynamics and fluidity. The shape is smooth and sensual, and due to light areas on the façade, the tower seems to alter when observed from various location from the city.

The Belgrade iconic and the tallest tower will accommodate for unique hotel and branded apartments, offering a unique hospitality and living experience.

St. Regis hotel guests and residents of branded apartments can enjoy an array of amenities, such as swimming pool, gym and relaxation lounge.

Along with Kula, Belgrade will get one more attraction – observation deck at the top of the tower. Spacious Plaza, with its retail offer and restaurants, is ideal venue for day and night activities.

www.belgradewaterfront.com


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Eric Offereins

A very nice tower, but I don't like that bulky base.


----------



## Kondonpoczta

Nice projects!


----------



## Bez_imena

www.eaglehills.com


----------



## ()_T

Any updates?


----------



## pozor

They are currently doing pile integrity testing (Dynamic load testing which is a high strain dynamic test that is applied after pile installation.) ,
the first two test pile collapsed undergroung. 

Then they did the testing of a additional two and they stayed in place. 
Which means testing piles has passed successfully.

Keep in mind that the terrain is very bad, on the bank of the river.

Overall there will be 100 piles up to 45m deep.

BTW. Project is has been done by SOM (skidmore owings & merrill).


----------



## Bez_imena

New project!


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## kanye

Building Permit Issued to Build Kula Beograd in Belgrade



> _Belgrade, Serbia – 7 February 2019_
> 
> The Serbian Ministry of Construction, Transportation, and Infrastructure has issued a building permit for the construction of the Kula Beograd (Tower Belgrade) building.
> 
> The building, a part of the Belgrade Waterfront project, will be Serbia’s tallest at 168 meters. The investment for the 40-floor, 47,500 square-meter building is estimated to be around RSD12 billion (US$115 million).
> 
> The Kula Beograd project includes, among other things, a five-star hotel, a recreational and sports area, and an observation deck at the top, with a panoramic view of 360 degrees.
> 
> The ground floor will have a restaurant and face the Sava (River) Promenade, while a pedestrian bridge will connect the building to the Belgrade Waterfront Gallery shopping center.
> 
> For more on this story, go to Blic and b92.


http://ctbuh.org/news/building-permit-issued-to-build-kula-beograd-in-belgrade/


----------



## Balkanunion

I hope it's better now


----------



## 2G2R

Thanks, it's on the way! When the tower will be completed?


----------



## Balkanunion

2G2R said:


> Thanks, it's on the way! When the tower will be completed?


New deadline is 2021.


----------



## DrunkMonkey

Looks cool but what about all that stuff surounding it, will they build all that?


----------



## Balkanunion

This is faze A, and the other buildings will be there in next 5 years. They don't have precious render for each one.

Those are new pics


----------



## Bez_imena

beobuild.rs


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

by Kalenic


----------



## Bez_imena

Kalenic


----------



## Balkanunion

Light design the heart of the tower:

https://vimeo.com/341209025

Interior design:

https://www.hok.com/news/2018-06/ho...t-regis-belgrade-hotel-in-serbian-skyscraper/


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

KALENIC


----------



## Balkanunion

Update



KALENIC said:


>


----------



## Bez_imena

Bukira


----------



## Arnorian

Дisiдent;165526498 said:


>


..


----------



## Balkanunion

*Update*












































[/QUOTE]

Photo: Kalenic


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Bez_imena

by Bukira


----------



## Balkanunion

*Update*

Shaped



Supaplex said:


> Sa BB


:banana:


----------



## Lil alb

Is it illegal that I'm Albanian? 🙂
Though great project


----------



## pt82

Nice tower. Greetings from Slovakia.


----------



## Balkanunion

*Panorama*

view from old bridge


----------



## CikaPera

upload img


By KALENIC


----------



## Balkanunion

*Update*

Day and night view



Дisiдent;166965230 said:


> Zoran Mesarovic






Supaplex said:


> sa bb
> 
> vidim krenuli 5 sprat iza stubove da liju.


----------



## Balkanunion

*New ones*

almost 6 levels



Supaplex said:


> Sa BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3568&sid=4836f0a7af3123c7736269786c2bd970&start=2300


----------



## Bez_imena

by KALENIC


----------



## Balkanunion

Latest pics by Kalenic.


----------



## MMJ1405

I like it, it's gonna look massive


----------



## Bez_imena

by KALENIC


----------



## Balkanunion

Photo credit-Dzoledzole


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

by Bukira


----------



## Balkanunion

Bukira


----------



## GorBra

The largest building in Serbia is being built in Belgrade - the Tower of Belgrade. It will be 168 meters high. There will also be a hotel St. Regis.


----------



## Lil alb

Looking good, how many workers are working there in a average?


----------



## GorBra

Lil alb said:


> Looking good, how many workers are working there in a average?


I don't have that information, I'm just recording. I'm not employed on a construction site.


----------



## Balkanunion

Kalenic i Bulburderac17


----------



## Lil alb

GorBra said:


> I don't have that information, I'm just recording. I'm not employed on a construction site.


I know I thought you could maybe see around how many are there from drone views or other angles. 
I also have 2 questions (sorry if I'm annoying) how many floors have they currently built and how many floors are they normally building on a month


----------



## GorBra

Lil alb said:


> I know I thought you could maybe see around how many are there from drone views or other angles.
> I also have 2 questions (sorry if I'm annoying) how many floors have they currently built and how many floors are they normally building on a month


I really don't know about the number of workers, there will be 42 floors, now the 10th floor is coming to an end. On my channel you can follow the construction and see how many floors they have done and in what time. You can determine that by the dates I filmed.








BEOGRAD







www.youtube.com


----------



## Lil alb

GorBra said:


> I really don't know about the number of workers, there will be 42 floors, now the 10th floor is coming to an end. On my channel you can follow the construction and see how many floors they have done and in what time. You can determine that by the dates I filmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEOGRAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Thank you I'm being a a bit annoying but I'm just interested


----------



## GorBra

Lil alb said:


> Thank you I'm being a a bit annoying but I'm just interested


No problem, what I know - I'll answer you.


----------



## Bez_imena

by Somi303


----------



## Balkanunion

Beobuild


----------



## Bez_imena

KALENIC


----------



## Balkanunion

New video


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Balkanunion

Busspoter


----------



## Balkanunion

New video


----------



## Balkanunion




----------



## 3tmk

Great pictures!

It's amusing how my eyes are tricked by the empty skeleton to exaggerate the curvature, compared to the finished project in the renders.

I'm looking at the rest of the development, it is incredible, I am super excited about this for Belgrade!


----------



## Arnorian

3tmk said:


> I'm looking at the rest of the development, it is incredible, I am super excited about this for Belgrade!


If the demand keeps up I expect that after the Belgrade Waterfront project (in red) is finishes, two new areas will be next: docks (in blue), and the old fairground/shipyard (in magenta).


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Balkanunion

dzoledzole said:


> View attachment 690134
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 690135
> 
> 
> View attachment 690136


----------



## Balkanunion

BUSSPOTER AND NomAdventurers Vlogs


----------



## Bez_imena

Bukira


----------



## Singidunum

Cladding coming along nicely



















by KALENIC


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

Bukira


----------



## Arnorian

Savski amfiteatar (Beograd na vodi) - Strana 1462 - BEOBUILD | FORUM


----------



## Balkanunion

archangel


----------



## Bez_imena

Bukira


----------



## Balkanunion

Bulbulderac17


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Balkanunion




----------



## Balkanunion

Ph: Dzoledzole


----------



## Balkanunion

Happy New Year, Belgrade 🎇


----------



## Balkanunion




----------



## Arnorian

Picture by Kalenić.


----------



## pozor




----------



## Balkanunion

Beobuild


----------



## Balkanunion

Ph: busspoter


----------



## Balkanunion

Дisiдent said:


> Да.
> View attachment 1606039


Disident


----------



## hamza hamza

Bez_imena said:


>


Impressing! Any other tower of that size planned by the river?


----------



## Balkanunion

hamza hamza said:


> Impressing! Any other tower of that size planned by the river?


Not for now, next one will be somewhere across the river,New Belgrade business district


----------



## Balkanunion




----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

rodilo


----------



## Balkanunion

Concrete construction works completed


----------



## Balkanunion

ph: demijanrs


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Balkanunion

The top of the building finally reached the shape






















PICS BY GOJE


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Bez_imena

dr strangelove


----------



## racata




----------



## Balkanunion




----------



## Bez_imena

Bulbulderac17


----------



## Balkanunion

New pics, all taken by me


----------



## Balkanunion

dr strangelove


----------



## Singidunum

By Zoran Mesarovic


----------



## Bez_imena

dr strangelove


----------



## KlausDiggy

This skyscraper is truly unique in the world. I love this shape .


----------



## Xorcist

By Bobann


----------



## Bez_imena

dr strangelove


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Balkanunion

drstrangelove_ said:


>


----------



## drstrangelove_




----------



## Balkanunion




----------



## Balkanunion

Yesterday


----------



## Balkanunion

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXeBtC6sdcI/


----------



## Singidunum

by Milinko Radosavljevic


----------



## Singidunum

Media facade testing










drstrangelove


----------



## Balkanunion

And New Year's Lighting test


----------



## Balkanunion

milinko radosavljevic


----------



## Balkanunion

tonight, mine pics


----------



## Balkanunion




----------



## Balkanunion

Happy New Year.

Wishing you health, wealth, and happiness in the New Year ahead.


Belgrade 



drstrangelove_ said:


>


----------



## Balkanunion




----------



## ekowturks

It has certainly been interesting watching this one go up.


----------



## redcode

Jan 29









Golden Hour in Belgrade Waterfront, Capitol of Serbia by Adam Radosavljevic on 500px









Golden Hour in Belgrade Waterfront, Capitol of Serbia by Adam Radosavljevic on 500px


----------



## Balkanunion

Zoran Mesarovic pic


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 11:*








IMG_20220211_162450 by Vladimir Lesendrić on 500px.com

*February 15:*








Beograd by S Christmas on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

Best Modern European Skylines Photos


Of course nothing wrong... WTF obviously stands for What the Frankfurt?  Oh, you're back. You quote this message but don't answer where you are flaged. PS : no worries, everyone can see who the German moderator protects.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Balkanunion

Today, spring vibes, ph taken by me.


----------



## A Chicagoan

4/23








high angle view of city street and buildings against sky by Emsel Ilijazi on 500px.com


----------



## Balkanunion

Yesterday


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 24:*








Tower Belgrade by Diamond Lion888 on 500px.com


----------



## Balkanunion

Pics by Kalenic


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Shaped like a bottle upside down. Pretty cool tower for Belgrade!


----------



## hamza hamza

Baseball bat comes to my mind. This tower should have been in NY City


----------



## Ecopolisia

hamza hamza said:


> Baseball bat comes to my mind. This tower should have been in NY City


..Lol..Hmm?Yeah sure it would fit it better over there,I think...But,it might be that NYC would get a slightly different facade-cladded and way (due to many reasons) taller one,I suppose.It could,it could....🤔🤷😅👍


----------



## Arnorian

Pity the tower was shortened by ten floors at the bottom from its original design. The original proportions were much better.


----------



## Balkanunion




----------

